# Had to play with HDR couldn't be left out!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

As everyone is having a go at this i thought I would try, but beware it turns white cars grey if you up the strength a bit!!:


























Whatcha think?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

nice. Good location too
what did you use? How many exposures?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> nice. Good location too
> what did you use? How many exposures?


Only 3 exposures (bracketed to -2 , metered and +2 stops in camera), shot in RAW and run through Photomatix pro thumb: cheers Johnny!)

Usual gig, kept the camera (D80) on the tripod and used a remote release so no shake possibility.

These were shot in aperture priority so there was no variety between shots, F22 for most.

Only a quick go this afternoon!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome, love the Grey tint its given to the white paint :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Awesome, love the Grey tint its given to the white paint :thumb:


Yeah I kinda do too, but had spent the entire morning cleaning it so maybe not the best result a grey / white car!!!

The grey is the area thats in shadow compared to the rest of the car, HDR just brings it to the front.

Might try with a different coloured car next time, Jason RS's porsche ones work V well and thats a grey / silver!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice, is there I guide somewhere on using HDR? Now I've got a camera that can shoot RAW I'd like to have a go :thumb:



Gaz W said:


> Awesome, love the Grey tint its given to the white paint :thumb:


Nah, makes it look in need of a good T-Cut 

/I'll get me coat


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

parish said:


> Nice, is there I guide somewhere on using HDR? Now I've got a camera that can shoot RAW I'd like to have a go :thumb:
> 
> Nah, makes it look in need of a good T-Cut
> 
> /I'll get me coat


This one is pretty good mate:

http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/Advice/Search-Results/Techniques/HDR-imaging/?&R=EPI-1388


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

next time I'm going to go for a smaller aperture as I lost a lot of background detail at f8.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> This one is pretty good mate:
> 
> http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/Advice/Search-Results/Techniques/HDR-imaging/?&R=EPI-1388


Thanks :thumb:

Didn't realize you needed special s/w to combine the images - going to have to find something for Linux.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

stunning


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

you can do it in Adobe CS3 as well, you have more control using CS3 but it is a lot more button intensive.
Aadm


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

That church looks just like the place I was christened. 

You’re not in Scotland are you?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Tacklebury said:


> That church looks just like the place I was christened.


You've got a good memory


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

parish said:


> You've got a good memory


Lol!

I had a business trip up there recently so took the time to find it and the house i used to live in.

Best thing my Dad ever did was get my mum out of Scotland!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Tacklebury said:


> Lol!
> 
> I had a business trip up there recently so took the time to find it and the house i used to live in.
> 
> Best thing my Dad ever did was get my mum out of Scotland!!!


No mate its in Berkshire but I am a Scot too so thats strange....!!!!!


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Great pics Graeme, not sure about the grey, your car looks stunning in white and that shade does nothing for it.


----------

